# How many active fish tanks do you have in the household?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Influenced by a certain member's thread..no names. Here is today's poll. 

The poll asks: How many active fish tanks do you have in the household?

Let's see the degree and extent of Multi-tank syndrome (aka. MTS) that BCA members 'may' have. We can take a look at how skewed the bell curve will be .

Permitted to leave only one response.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just set up #14 tonight  I think it is #14 or somewhere around there - losing track or getting old


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I'm going to say 4 even though 2 are only at my house. My girlfriend is keeping my turtle tank and a planted tank I set-up for her. I go over every weekend and clean them so I'm going to count them.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

3 active tanks and 1 being neglected

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## SSS Fan (Mar 14, 2011)

8 active and 4 waiting to be set up.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

3 sw - 1 big reef, 1 cube "Nemo", 1 frogfish species tank
1 fw - community planted
1 nano shrimp

Not counted

1 koi pond outside
1 nano sw holding tank

351 gallons total in the 5 tanks I counted.

Probably my lowest total in years. 

Before downsizing, I maxed out at 865 gallons of sw volume in my main room (dining/livingroom).


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

1x75 gal cichlid tank
1x30 gal community
10x22 gal guppies, platies, fry grow out, breeders
2x20 gal communities
1x10 gal killies
1x5 gal and 3x10 gal waiting for new fish
also a goldfish pond and stream in front yard to keep the local herons and raccoons happy!

I don't think I have a problem yet


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Just started shrimp tank a little over a month ago and already wanting another one  although that will have to wait until I move back home.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Fish tanks are quite addictive


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i've just downsized from 5 to 2 so my MTS has subsided for the moment


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I just did a quick count...we have 11 right now.  Major MTS.

In all fairness, 2 are QT tanks and 1 is a temporary holding tank. Then we have 3 big empty tanks awaiting setup...hopefully we'll be doing a lot of consolidation soon!


1 - 108g fancy goldfish tank, 2 dojo loaches, 1 apple snail, white clouds
2 - 33g community/growout tank (tiger barbs, kribs, cories, bulldog pleco, juvenile SDs, tetras, 1 ram, 2 baby FHs, 5 baby severums)
3 - 22g long fancy guppy tank
4 - 7g temp tank for baby dwarf albino parrots
5 - Fluval chi - crowntail betta and dwarf frog
6 - 3g mini bowfront - crowntail betta
7 - 10g red cherry shrimp, otos & chili rasboras
8 - 55g rainbowfish, clown loaches, silver flying fox, cories & assorted BNPs
9 - 75g oscar/JD/featherfin cats/ sailfin pleco (temporary tank)
10 - 22g long QT tank for new fancy goldfish!
11 - 15g QT tank for fungussy fish.

Once we get the empty tanks set up and consolidate the rest we'll have the following:

1- 180g oscar/JD/catfish tank with silver dollars & severums
2 - 180g fancy goldfish tank
3 - 150g community tank (barbs, clown loaches, other inhabitants of current 33g)
4 - 90g rainbow tank
5 - betta tank (Chi)
6 - betta tank
7 - 22g long shrimp tank
8 - Fluval Flora shrimp tank?
9 - 22g long guppy tank

We'll have a spare 60g tank unless we don't get a 2nd 180...but I guess dropping to 9 tanks from 11 isn't much of a change. Then again, maybe one of the flowerhorns will get the 60g.

Damn, I wish I hadn't started counting!!!!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Amazing...truly amazing standards


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Go big or go home, that's my motto.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Went from 1-5 tanks in 3 months.... Down to 4. One is the girlfriend's, but I do major care on it.
Good thing I ran out of room!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

11 tanks running right now but half of them are small 5/10 gallon so easy and quick to maintain.. not so bad. 2 cherry shrimp tanks.. oh.. forgot my newest Fluval Spec on my desk..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

4 in total and trying to avoid 5.
125 pleco tank with geos and cories
100 cube with Discus
46 gallon bow eventually pleco breeding tank
20 pleco growout tank with cherry shrimp. 

ADA cube garden is sitting high and dry.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Elle said:


> Go big or go home, that's my motto.


And a good motto that is...



2wheelsx2 said:


> 4 in total and trying to avoid 5.
> ...ADA cube garden is sitting high and dry.


Cannot avoid the inevitable 
Look forward hearing about the shrimps


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

A fluval spec and ebi for now. Planning for a much larger tank in the new year.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

7 tanks, but 6 of them are under 10 gallons so they shouldn't really count (that's what I tell my husband ). I'll be setting up at least 2 more tanks in the next few days ...then there's this Flowerhorn that I'm fighting the urge to buy & if I get him I'll need at least another 55g tank ...it never ends


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I went from 1 x 100 gallon axolotl tank, 4 x 22 gallon axolotl juvie tanks, 1 x 10 gallon hatchling tank, 1 x 65 gallon discus tank, 1 x 3 gallon shrimp tank, 1 x 2 gallon mangrove tank, down to a single 22g axolotl tank... sad, but if I added the # of gallons in gecko's I now have.... :bigsmile:


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

Only 2 running - one with cories another cycling for shrimps.
Also have a 20 tall that's currently housing my hermit crabs, but I might be buying a 10g for them so I can convert the 20 to a community tank. They wouldn't be losing much floor space and it will stop my boyfriend from bugging me about only having species-only tanks. Lol
Plus I'm picking up yet another 10g on Monday... It's free, so it doesn't count, right?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've only got 2 right now in my room, but I got my brother hooked, he's another 3 in his room.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 5 currently running a 50,33,25,5 & 6.....a 25 on the bottom of a stacker waiting to start and a 75 coming around X-mas. 
Ming...great job with the polls buddy!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

4, with a fifth coming...I'd have more, but apparently we need room for a couch, TV, tables...who woulda thought...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, you could always do this for at least one table: Aquarium Coffee Table


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have 15 tanks going right now and a Turtle tub in the garage for the turtles I accepted from a rescue last December that had to shut down.
Anyone want adult RES.

I have a 137 liter BioTopCube in the driveway I'm making room for and another 55 gallon I need to make room for.
I hope to pick up a 14 gallon BioCube tomorrow.

I think I should just line my mobile home with polly and fill it up<VBG>


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love that coffee table tank. .. I think we might have our next project.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Elle said:


> 1- 180g oscar/JD/catfish tank with silver dollars & severums
> 2 - 180g fancy goldfish tank
> 3 - 150g community tank (barbs, clown loaches, other inhabitants of current 33g)
> 4 - 90g rainbow tank
> ...


You have it worse than me - and you are consolidating, wait and see  Good thing you and Drew are in this together or I am seeing a big divorce sale  Nice to share the same passion with your better (ooops, I mean lesser) half 

O, I think you may have forgot to vote.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Ming:

Any prizes for the largest number of tanks and may be also for the largest total volume of water?

Let's go bug the sponsors


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Any prizes for the largest number of tanks and may be also for the largest total volume of water?


Tony1928 has most of us beat with just one tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Tony1928 has most of us beat with just one tank.


Did he outnumbered me too. Hope breeders don't count.

So not fair. Come up with a big prize, may be that will make my wife give up her scrapbooking room for my fish room 

That room is on concrete floor 16 feet long where water, electrical and gas incoming  Sewer outgoing. Will have to take out a window to get a big tank in. Can even use the water to feed my underground sprinkler as the feed is right there. That would be one crazy system.

Then, I can beat Tony hahahahaaha :bigsmile: JK - I may be getting old but not that crazy or sick with MTS "yet" ? Of course I have to find a rich woman to marry as well to fund the project - hopeless  the man in the mirror is not as good looking as he used to be.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

You all show admirable restraint. Who says aquarists excercise no controll

23 filtered and 8 unfiltered "window sill" daphnia/copepod cultures. But, really, they're mostly small!

The biggest is a 55 with only gertrudae rainbows and otos, a forty-four with hara cats and white clouds, a 33g cory, a 33g goodeid, then some 20s, ten and fives for things like killies, shrimp, boraras and bristlenoses. I tend towards species tanks rather than community style, so that uses up some room


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 5 living tanks and my Iwagumi desert .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

3 tanks set up 2 not set up.


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*number of tanks*

i have a few too many than i should have....:bigsmile:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hey Ming:
> Any prizes for the largest number of tanks and may be also for the largest total volume of water?
> Let's go bug the sponsors


I wish I was in control of prizes. The largest one doesn't necessary win


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Tony1928 has most of us beat with just one tank.


I concur. I think cumulatively between Gary and I, the amount of water volume can't even beat one of Tony's tanks.

What about yours Gordon? Tabulate your fish tank water volume....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quite surprised by some of the results so far, how do you all keep tabs on all these setups? Iam sure the costs in keeping everyone happy takes a few pennies or so Regardless all the power to you,enjoy this hobby!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm currently running 2 tanks right now and i have 3 others that are in storage.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> I concur. I think cumulatively between Gary and I, the amount of water volume can't even beat one of Tony's tanks.
> 
> What about yours Gordon? Tabulate your fish tank water volume....


Mental exercise starting from upstair to basement:

8+75+105+15+6+75+15+15+25+2+25x3+15+20+33+10 = 494g

Allowing sumps at 50% full. If my 150g discus did not leak add another 200g. I think Elle/Djamm got me beat already.

Add my unfilled tanks, I may win - let's not go there 

O forgot about two outside ponds, let's call them 150g and 250g = 400g. 1,600g pond coming soon. I know there are huge +10,000g ponds out there


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

i feel gd reading this poll 
feel like i can set up more


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> my Iwagumi desert .
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Never heard of this, what is it?

Down sized from 13 to 10. Barrel pond and 110 gallon pond.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

80,90,40,40,10,10,5,2.5


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

40g sps tank, 
7g guppy/pigmy Cory tank
14g biocube zoanthoid tank
100g bichir tank 
72g fowlr tank
150g temp shark tank
360g bamboo shark tank coming soon.... Once I find enough people to help me move it

Oh and 2x fluval specs with bettas, 1 with co2

Empty tanks
Bnib 46g bowfront 
60g 
And a few smaller tanks


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Down to 1, folks, down to 1. MTS is behind me. 

Although I have recently seen something that might threaten the status quo...


----------



## sick lid (Apr 21, 2010)

beyond mts-75 tanks running.
1350 gal saltwater
1000 gal fresh


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 2 tanks for me right now. One 90g at home and a 15g on my desk at work. Might be adding another one at home soon.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

There used to be a total gallon tank thread. Can't remember what we were at then when two big rooms downstairs were full and upstairs had more too. 
All of the tanks were freshwater, now a mix.......

420g...koi & goldfish (from our 2 outside ponds)

210g....Reef tank (filled with beautiful corals and a few useful fish)
and a 15g frag tank and 35g sump

80g....rubbermaid tub with more pond fish

15g.....goldfish fry & plants

15g.....guppy & fry & plants

14g..... biocube reef

14g.....biocube with tubes and rock anemone

5g.....betta & plants & snails

3g.....picotope. Plants and snails

3g.....picotope. Reef


Not going to count all the empty tanks in storage so thats it.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

for some reason, bringing up this thread as an example how im not as bad as others has angered my wife.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

It sure makes life easier when both people are equally addicted


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*tanks*

we would be in big trouble if my wife was addicted also with 2900 gal of tanks running now plus a 7000 gal pond. we would need a bigger house.


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

135 g
90 g
2 x 55 g
3 x 40 g breeders
2 x 30 (?) g hexagon tall
2 x 29 g
3 x 10 g

forget about tanks - they're cheap. 

let's talk equipment - can you say 'gold card'?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

90g, 50g, 33g, 29g, 10g


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> for some reason, bringing up this thread as an example how im not as bad as others has angered my wife.


She saw the how dangerous the disease could be and in fear of losing your first love


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

cypho said:


> we would be in big trouble if my wife was addicted also with 2900 gal of tanks running now plus a 7000 gal pond. we would need a bigger house.


Wooooow ! Pictures pleeeeease


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> for some reason, bringing up this thread as an example how im not as bad as others has angered my wife.


ROFLMAO! She's probably afraid of an epic flood. My mom's first question when she saw the 108g fancy goldfish tank filled up was "where's your scuba gear?". One of the reasons I'm going acrylic is the post last year about somebody's 260g exploding. Anthony's scary story about *his* tank blowout just cemented this decision. We just bought lamsimon's 180g acrylic tank this evening...next step is getting it all set up!

How do you even fit 2900g of tanks in your house?????? I'd suggest that instead of a bigger house, you consider a boat instead....


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

cypho said:


> we would be in big trouble if my wife was addicted also with 2900 gal of tanks running now plus a 7000 gal pond. we would need a bigger house.


 I remember I visited your place a long time ago and you greeted me by opening your garage door and BOOM..all your tanks in there. It was quite a sight. You should definitely post some pictures.

I have exactly 10 tanks currently. I just went down from 12 last month. Energy bill cost and time is my biggest motivation right now to downsize even further.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Victor said:


> I have exactly 10 tanks currently. I just went down from 12 last month. Energy bill cost and time is my biggest motivation right now to downsize even further.


before downsizing a couple of months ago, I had 18 tanks, 5 less than I have now! Obviously, I missed something about the concept

In terms of saving money, 16 of my 23 are unheated, which helpds *a lot* with cost. Heated tanks are kept in the warmer, least drafty areas of the apartment. The smaller tanks have also been switched to 7watt compact florescent bulbs, enough for the low-tech plants I grow. Lastly, I replaced 15 small air pumps with one big one (thanks Patrick!). So my total hydro cost for the entire collection is now about $25 a month.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> before downsizing a couple of months ago, I had 18 tanks, 5 less than I have now! Obviously, I missed something about the concept
> 
> In terms of saving money, 16 of my 23 are unheated, which helpds *a lot* with cost. Heated tanks are kept in the warmer, least drafty areas of the apartment. The smaller tanks have also been switched to 7watt compact florescent bulbs, enough for the low-tech plants I grow. Lastly, I replaced 15 small air pumps with one big one (thanks Patrick!). So my total hydro cost for the entire collection is now about $25 a month.


So it can be done...minimizing costs in this hobby


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

My Hydo bill 3 years ago for Dec-Jan was $250 a month with no tanks
Last winter Dec-Jan with 13 tanks was $450 a month.
This year I have 5 more tanks $udder<G>


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey hey hey. Don't make me go there OR there will be a count down to new years starting 14.. 13.. 12.......

If I was counting, I never made it through my 1st year in the hobby :lol:


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Even though I have base board heaters and a private hot water tank, I still have a huge cost advantage living in an apartment over you guys in detached homes. I don't lose heat through the floor, ceiling and 4 outside walls, so my tank heaters don't have to work as hard.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I have 4 up and running. One of which is an 80 gallon sectioned off to 4 fry/grow outs. So does that make 7? The 4 tanks = 410 gallons. I expect to double that over the next two years


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Now see what you guys have done, 14 less 1.

Actutally 14 may sound bad, but:

- 105g SW, 75g SW, and 20g SW all linked to 1 sump.
- 25g ballon ram / BNP and 25g newly acquired goldfish tank linked to 1 sump, could easily link the 3rd 25g below
- 25g long fin ABNP & endler breeding tank which is surprisingly low maintenance and highly productive, I have the most fun out of this FW tank and am extremely hesitant to make any change to this
- 75g community and 15g plant only (attempted 2nd long fin ABNP breeding tank, just shut down tonight) linked to same sump

The rest are:
- 33g shubunkin and common goldfish sitting beside my fish room / laundry room sink (used to be linked to the SW system, my racoon buddies forced me to turn that into their dinner grow-out)
- 25g wall: 4 tetras, 1 silver tip BNP and 1 lonely newly rediscovered cherry shrimp who has lost all his.her buddies. This one is hardly maintained at all 
- 2g wall with 3 endlers and one silver tip BNP, right beside my bathroom sink
- 15g ABNP grow out, feeding by my 13 years old who takes proceed of the sales
- 8g biocube with one nemo in my 10 years old room (low/no maintenance, my daughter feed and top up)
- recent set up Edge with 1 betta and a couple of long fin ABNP

It really not as crazy as the 14 sounds. I like the lucky 13 - everything must live in Chinese


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

gklaw said:


> ...- 2g wall with 3 endlers and one silver tip BNP, right beside my bathroom sink...


I was looking for this one within the list 
This is the one with the galaxy rasboras and RCS?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That was. Shrimp crashed. Was too sloppy with Excel one day and murdered the galaxy  This now my male endler cull tank. Kind of like the colour in this little tank.

BTW, count down has started. Soon will be 14 - 1 -1 = 12. Shutting down my daughter's bio-cube to give her more desk space. She wants to feed the Edge instead.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You should start training, I mean teaching the importance of biological welfare of fish tanks. Proves important for biology, chemistry, math....
Plus you don't have to do the upkeep in the future.


----------

